# Little orange slug things that don't move are in fly culture



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

Are these things the "cocoon" that the larvae form to turn into flies? Thanks!(sorry that i can't get pics up)


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

*NO FLIES!*

o ok. 1 more question. I have abosolutely no flies in my culture now cept for like 3. I have like at least 1000-2000 larvae and 50-100 cocoons. Is this normal?(don't worry i don't have frogs yet so I don't need extreme food yet but it is worrying me to only see 2-3 flies.) Thanks!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Yep--that's perfectly normal. Give it another week or two and your culture will be TEEMING with flies.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

thank goodness. thanks. (can you tell that I'm new at this?!) LOL!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Haha, it's all good. We were all new once.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Specifically, they're not cocoons. Only members of the genuses Lepidoptera (moths and butterflies) and Trichoptera (caddisflies) spin cocoons. Other insects that have complete metamorphosis (including flies) have a pupal casing. The skin on the maggot hardens, and then the adult fly forms inside.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, in simple terms, it is called a pupal casing, not a cocoon.(personally I call them eggs, but they arn't.) Do you know what type of frogs you are getting as soon as you get your fruit fly cultures going? You should probley not get any frogs for about another month, it took me about a month to figure out my cultures and figure out everything else out. If you have any questions about anything else feel free to PM me, I will do my best at figuring out the answer to your question. 

Curt.


----------



## Reptilian (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks. Yeah I know what I'm getting. I'm getting green and bronze auratus and leucomeleas and then WAY WAY WAY later I'm getting coblat tinctorius.


----------



## carlos (Nov 14, 2006)

* All kinds of ways to do it when it comes to media. I'm experimenting with the : potatoe flakes / yeast / vineger / applesauce mixture. Added in flies to this batch about 5 days ago.. and as you can see, the larvae are abundant ! Darker oarnge are the soon to be flies, lighter cream are the larvae in soft form. You can even see black specs in the media where there are a bunch of soft larvae munching down !

*


----------

